# Pray to those children killed in CT



## Baby1black (Dec 14, 2012)

I would like to ask all specktras to take a moment of silence and pray for those children killed at the elementary school in CT. Don't forget to say I love u to those u care about. You never know when it will be the last time u see them. Kiss ur children and pray that god will give them the health and long life.


----------



## hwdsprincess (Dec 14, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> I would like to ask all specktras to take a moment of silence and pray for those children killed at the elementary school in CT. Don't forget to say I love u to those u care about. You never know when it will be the last time u see them. Kiss ur children and pray that god will give them the health and long life.


  Well said.


----------

